# Electronic Owner Manual works on North American Phaetons



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:
When I was in Europe a few months ago, I picked up an out of date navigation CD for Germany from my dealer. I was curious to see if the electronic owner manual function would work on my North American Phaeton if I put the CD into the navigation CD player.
Well - not only did it work just fine in my North American Phaeton - a 2004 model with the early production J523 Front Information Display Control Head Control Module - the electronic owner manual also worked just fine when I shoved the navigation CD into my laptop computer, and opened the owner manual with Internet Explorer!
It seems that the electronic owner manual is compiled in HTML, and the infotainment unit in the Phaeton reads HTML. Most interesting.
This raises a few questions: 1) I wonder if we can just 'compile' a new navigation CD for our North American Phaetons, by using a utility program such as 'Alcohol 120' to duplicate the navigation data on our existing Canadian or USA nav CD, then add the HTML owner manual information to that CD. 2) I wonder if VW of NA intends to support the electronic owner manual function when they next release an updated navigation CD for the Phaeton? All they need to do is just add the existing HTML files - which are present in 6 different languages - to the next navigation CD.
Michael
*Navigation CD for Germany - cover*








*Navigation CD for Germany - CD itself*








*What we normally see when we press the MANUAL button*








*What I saw on my North American Phaeton when I put the Navigation CD for Germany in the player*
































*What I saw on my laptop computer when I put the Navigation CD for Germany in my laptop*


----------



## zelik (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Electronic Owner Manual works on North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Can you show us the directory listing of the IBA directory? My US nav cd does not have that directory...I'm assuming the HTML files are in there, and perhaps we can create our own html to put in there (an ebook for your phaeton?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Electronic Owner Manual works on North American Phaetons (zelik)*

I loaned that CD to someone a few months ago, and it has not been mailed back to me yet, so, I don't have access to it.
That information is not on the North American CD's, at the request of VW of America. The information in the electronic owner manual is strictly factual, and only explains how to operate the car. It does not have all the safety warnings and legal disclaimers that are common in the USA - that is why VW of A did not choose to offer that feature in NAR spec Phaetons. My guess is that there has not been a data storage technology invented yet that is big enough to accommodate all the legal disclaimers and warnings that VW of A would want to include - heck, even DVD's only hold 4 gigs or so.








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hello Don:
All the Phaetons sold in NAR are fully capable of displaying the Electronic Owner Manual. To be more precise - I should qualify that statement to say 'all the Phaetons sold in NAR that have an MANUAL button on the Front Information Display and Control Head are capable of displaying the Electronic Owner Manual. Beginning with the 2005 MY, the MANUAL button has been replaced with an INFO button. This suggests that VW of A has no intention of ever supporting the Electronic Owner Manual.
The only reason we don't see that information on our Phaetons is that VW of A chose to not include the required data (HTML files, nothing more) on the US Navigation CDs. When I put a German navigation CD in my Phaeton, the manual worked fine.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hi Don:
All the European navigation CD's have the EOM datafiles (HTML files) on them, in about 7 different languages.
If whoever it is that has my German navigation CD could please mail it back to me (it is someone from here on the forum), then I will zip the files and email them to you. They're not all that big. Or, maybe I'll just scarf the files off a Swiss CD when I get back to CH in a couple of weeks - that is simple to do, just shove the nav CD in a computer, and copy the files from the root directory of the CD.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Michael
You are a polished jewel, Thanks
Don


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I would like a copy as well


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

I would love to have a copy of the zipped HTML files as well. Could you attach the ZIP file to a post here?
Thanks,
Logan.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (loganflatt)*

Sure, and thanks for reminding me. I'm not in my home city right now, but as soon as I get back there, I will see how big the files are. If the file size is less than 10 megs, then I can attach it to a post here.
Michael


----------



## L2C (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

If you guys dont get them, Ill be back from vacation September 19th, I can upload them as well (if they are not too big to UL)...
Best regards
John


----------



## L2C (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (L2C)*

As I hate waiting







I just went to my car and took out my Nav CD and zipped the files...
Please make a Folder called IBA and just ectract these files into this folder.
No whom can I send the files so you can upload them here?
Filesize is: 3,617KB
Best regards
John


_Modified by L2C at 8:43 PM 9-1-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (L2C)*

Many thanks to John in Germany for copying the files from his navigation CD and putting them into a zipped (compressed) file for us. I have attached the file below.
The big display in the front center console of the Phaeton displays the Owner Manual files in a manner that is very similar to how Internet Explorer on your computer displays files from various websites. The files themselves are stored on the navigation CD in HTML (hypertext markup language) and GIF (graphic interchange format), exactly the same as the formats used to store web pages.
This means that if you click on one of the files (a HTML file), you will see a window open in your internet browser. The pictures will look a little squashed top-to-bottom, this is because the pixellation characteristics of the Phaeton display are slightly different than those of your computer. If you see the same files on the Phaeton, they look just fine.
Have fun...
Michael
*Update Friday morning: I'm still unable to attach this file, or put it on the photo server I use. I have an inquiry in now to the Vortex tech staff, asking them for help. In the meantime, if anyone else happens to have a server that they can host a 3.5 meg file at, for download purposes, let me know, I'll send it to you.*


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:24 AM 9-2-2005_


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don,
The EU Navigation CD will work in the 2004 NA Phaeton with the MANUAL button on the infotainment unit.
It does not work on Phaetons with the newer infotainment units - ones with PHONE and INFO buttons (unfortunately, VW of NA is not supporting this feature - likely due to legal concerns over drivers reading the manual while driving).
The original EU disk is protected and of a non-standard format so that simply merging Manual and Navigation data will not work.
The navigations disks (any region - NA or EU) can be duplicated by creating an iso image of the disk and then buring the image. These duplicates will work in the Phaeton's navigation system. Unfortunately, I don't know the method that the Phaeton's infotainment system uses for determining whether a disk is valid. If that could be determined, one could load more than just the vehicle's manual - books or other documents in basic HTML could be browsed via the infotainment interface.
Douglas


----------



## L2C (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I dont think that there is somewhat as a copy protection in the VW Navigation drive.
I am not using the VW Navigation CD, I am using the 2005-2 BMW CD which works great (but without the manual - or maybe I could make one with the files...)
The BMW CD is the most actual one, just came out a few days ago.
Best regards
John


----------



## cmburnett (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Electronic Owner Manual works on North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I would also like to check out the Owners Manual HTML files. If someone could email it to me I can post it on my server and post the link, so that others can download. Thx.
[email protected]


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Electronic Owner Manual works on North American Phaetons (cmburnett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmburnett* »_I would also like to check out the Owners Manual HTML files. If someone could email it to me I can post it on my server and post the link, so that others can download. Thx.
[email protected]

It's on it's way to you


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

I can confirm that there is no copy protection on the nav CDs. I just bought the latest 2006 Navteq CDs for my BMW, and used my Macintosh to burn a copy of the CDs for my Phaeton.
So I expect it would be easy to make an .iso disk image of a nav CD on a Windows PC (.dmg image for Mac OS X users), add the HTML files, and then burn a new CD.
My 2004 Phaeton unfortunately doesn't have the MANUAL button, so I guess this won't work for me. Bummer.
- Dave


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

Dave
Not that simple, I'm afraid. I have tried that (on my Mac) and the CD just gets spat out. There must be some file, or boot block that tells the system what should be on the CD, and if the content doesn't match, it gets rejected. This week, following a lead from Jim May, I also edited the text in the "Abstract" file on the CD, but still the new, modified clone image got rejected.
Still trying though


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

M1lum, what you trying to copy ?
just the nav disc or adding the user manual to a newer disc


----------



## vivaitalia (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberanalyst* »_I can confirm that there is no copy protection on the nav CDs. I just bought the latest 2006 Navteq CDs for my BMW, and used my Macintosh to burn a copy of the CDs for my Phaeton.
So I expect it would be easy to make an .iso disk image of a nav CD on a Windows PC (.dmg image for Mac OS X users), add the HTML files, and then burn a new CD.
My 2004 Phaeton unfortunately doesn't have the MANUAL button, so I guess this won't work for me. Bummer.
- Dave

Dave, can you confirm that the burned copy of the 2006 Navteq CD for your BMW works in your 2004 Phaeton? If so, what is the brand and type of blank CD you used to burn those CDs? Thanks, John


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Stevie B*

Steve
What I was trying to do, whilst creating 15 useless coffee coasters, was to add the user manual HTML files from the original VW disc to my updated and TMC enabled Navteq disc. Hate being beaten by technology, I'm sure it is possible


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Stevie B (M1LUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M1LUM* »_Steve
What I was trying to do, whilst creating 15 useless coffee coasters, was to add the user manual HTML files from the original VW disc to my updated and TMC enabled Navteq disc. Hate being beaten by technology, I'm sure it is possible

Thought so, I can't do that either, I've only got 4 coasters so far. Original back ups are no problem


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone*

If anyone out there has an extra euro or uk nav disk, I would greatly appreciate having some quality time alone with it. I am trying to look deeply into the CD data structure to see what impediments are on the CD to the Manual button not working on my 2004 NAR car.
The presumption is that the NAR cars just don't have the IBA folders on them and if they were there, the Manual would work. I have access to those folders and have found that adding the *IBA* folder to my CD's doesn't work.







They become unbootable drink coasters. There is something else afoot.
So I have a little experiment in mind.
1. Using appropriate uk/euro disk, confirm that the disk will load in my NAR car.
2. If the disk loads, confirm that the Manual button now works.
3. If the Manual function works, use (secret process







) to see if CARINDB can be grafted into euro/uk disk or vice versa. It's all sort of like what Gregor Mendel did with peas, but not exactly.
4. Test hybrid disk(s) to confirm my theory.
5. Put car keys away. Sit in garage and drink many beers.





























6. Brag on forum about what I did.
7. Return borrowed CD to owner intact and with grateful thanks.
Most of the process is in step 3. I assure whomever agrees to lend me their disk that the disk itself will not be harmed or altered. If you want to lend me your disk, you should be able to use the Manual button on your car with the disk.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (jimay)*

I have a new VW CD you can have .
IM your address and I will FedEx it to you.
Tony


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (jimay)*

Hello Jim:
The navigation CDs are burned in a special manner, to provide copy protection for the cartographic database. I don't know anything more about the technology other than that the CDs cannot be reproduced using conventional (e.g. Windows) technology.
I have been told by several people that a utility called 'Alcohol 120' can make a duplicate of the disc, but whether or not you can take the contents off the disc, modify the directory structure, then put the contents back on - well, this I don't know.
Good luck with the project.
Michael


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The navigation CDs are burned in a special manner, to provide copy protection for the cartographic database. I don't know anything more about the technology other than that the CDs cannot be reproduced using conventional (e.g. Windows) technology.

Actually, Nero, Roxio and the others will make duplicates of your nav disks by selecting the "disk copy" function in the program, so you can easily reproduce the disks. The problems start when you try to alter the structure.
Before I begin to look into the CD functions, I want to confirm to myself that the Manual button really can work on my 2004 NAR. I could be looking at something similar to the Acceptance nag, where the dysfunction of the function is in the firmware of the car itself and not something lacking in the CD.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (jimay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_...Before I begin to look into the CD functions, I want to confirm to myself that the Manual button really can work on my 2004 NAR. 

If your Phaeton has a hard-key on it entitled 'Manual', and you see a message to the effect of 'this function is not supported' when you press it, then I can assure you that if you stuff a CD from another country (e.g. a European country) that actually has manual files into the nav reader, it will display the manual files.
Please see this thread (which is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) ) for further information, including pictures of what to expect: Electronic Owner Manual works on North American Phaetons.
Michael


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (PanEuropean)*

I tend to be methodical when working through things like this.


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (jimay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_If anyone out there has an extra euro or uk nav disk, I would greatly appreciate having some quality time alone with it. I am trying to look deeply into the CD data structure to see what impediments are on the CD to the Manual button not working on my 2004 NAR car.
The presumption is that the NAR cars just don't have the IBA folders on them and if they were there, the Manual would work. I have access to those folders and have found that adding the *IBA* folder to my CD's doesn't work.







They become unbootable drink coasters. There is something else afoot.
So I have a little experiment in mind.
1. Using appropriate uk/euro disk, confirm that the disk will load in my NAR car.
2. If the disk loads, confirm that the Manual button now works.
3. If the Manual function works, use (secret process







) to see if CARINDB can be grafted into euro/uk disk or vice versa. It's all sort of like what Gregor Mendel did with peas, but not exactly.
4. Test hybrid disk(s) to confirm my theory.
5. Put car keys away. Sit in garage and drink many beers.





























6. Brag on forum about what I did.
7. Return borrowed CD to owner intact and with grateful thanks.
Most of the process is in step 3. I assure whomever agrees to lend me their disk that the disk itself will not be harmed or altered. If you want to lend me your disk, you should be able to use the Manual button on your car with the disk.

you forgot number 8. copy loads of disks & give to other members as Christmas presents


----------



## Guenni (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (jimay)*

Hi,
be aware of the cd is in mixed mode. So you have to take a look at the voicefiles, too.
Guenter


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (jimay)*

Jim
Good luck ! Looks like Tony is sending you a disk. Let me know if there is anything else i can do to help. Awaiting your progress and hopeful of success.
Best
Terry


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (M1LUM)*

Just wanted to add I can confirm disks can be copied (mirror imaged) via Disk Utility on the Macintosh. The copied disks work indistinguishably from the originals.
There is not even a need to purchase any additional software from what comes in the Mac box from the factory.
If there is anything I can do to contribute to this project, pls let me know.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (jimay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_If anyone out there has an extra euro or uk nav disk, I would greatly appreciate having some quality time alone with it. I am trying to look deeply into the CD data structure to see what impediments are on the CD to the Manual button not working on my 2004 NAR car.
.

Hi Jim,
Should be with you Saturday or Monday .It was posted from Milwaukee today
Tony


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_Hi Jim,
Should be with you Saturday or Monday .It was posted from Milwaukee today
Tony

Hi Jim,
Has the disc been delivered


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (plastech)*

It came yesterday. Thanks so much for sending this. I really appreciate this. I put it in immediately.
Here is what happens:
You put the disk (or its clone) in
The car is happy with the disk
No route guidance is available (not exactly europe here)
Press the manual button
NOT SUPPORTED screen shows up
Then the manual pops up...!
And it works
If the car begins to move, the manual shuts off and the button switches to whatever you pushed before pushing the manual button!
If the tires are already turning when you push the manual button, the not supported screen comes on, nothing else is displayed, then the button reverts to whatever you pushed last!
If you are using the manual and you begin to roll then stop, you can return to your place in the manual by pusing the manual button again.
It does not have to be in park.
Soooo, my wife doesn't get to use the manual to learn more about the car unless we're stopped.
And by the way, the information in the manual is nearly useless.
No nominal values (e.g. normal operating temperatures)
No capacities (e.g. how big is the gas tank)
No instructions for doing anything outside the cockpit, like checking under the hood or unlocking the trunk with a key.
No explanation of the options in things like storing settings.
No walkthrough procedures for setting or operating things.
Pretty vague stuff.








A truly great idea with mediocre execution. Maybe some entrepreneur will figure out how to put some of the vortex stuff into the iba directory. That would be slick.... hmmmm....
Oh well... Thanks so very much for lending me your disk. I'll send it back now. As challenging and interesting as this is, the best result would be that I get the disk to work... which would be kind of a cool novelty... but not actually useful...


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (PanEuropean)*

I would like to try to burn NAV CDs with the english manual. 
I work for a software development firm and have a fleet of technical guys who do CD publishing and consider this a challenge to their manhood. 
I have the original 2004 Phaeton NAV CDs as well as the new BMW 2008.1 CDs, but not the manual data file. I think I can glean from this thread the directory location information; does someone have the manual data file? I can receive the data file on my email @ [email protected]
I'd be happy to share whatever fruits come from the effort. 
Thanks in advance,
Curtis


----------



## dish_dr (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (curtis.stanley)*

Curtis,
Let me know if this works out for you!!


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (curtis.stanley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curtis.stanley* »_I work for a software development firm and have a fleet of technical guys who do CD publishing and consider this a challenge to their manhood.

This is great!
Please keep us posted!


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (dish_dr)*

Put me down for a copy...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Michael, please rehost pictures!


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (GS340)*

So far here is what I think understand:
Background:
I have the original 2004 CDs as well as the BMW 2008.1 CDs. Initial Goal is to add the complete online manual data to the 2008.1 CD data, then burn a new CD. This process we know wirks with the Phaeton NAv systems, but the CD editing process has some challenges. 
Subsequent goal is to add additional Points of Interest, but unsure of whether Navigation systems on the 2004-2006 versions can read POI files. Adding those data structures and data to the NAV CDs are very well established and easy to do, however the issue there is whether Phaeton NAV system will know it's there. 
Process:
Extract NAV CD disk image ISO file from CD to PC. Use ISO editing software to maintain the CD boot data for the new CD image. 
Edit the ABSTRACT data file to indicate / specify the existence and location of the IBA directory and data files. (Where the system looks to read / display the manual file, and anything else. The entire set of data needs to be there, as the system starts from the START.htm, so all languages and complete options need to be copied there.)
Add complete IBA directory and contents to ISO image file. This may be different for different years, so we could get a few versions mor best applicability to different year models).
Save new ISO file and burn CD at low speed (1X) on CD-R media. Higher speeds and other media can be problematic. 
Upside goal / steps:
If that works, then the next issue is adding POI data in the TPD directory on the BMW 2008.01 files. It appears this data is not being used by our nav systems, so even though this is easy with available tools and POI data files from many sources, if the Phaeton NAV system only can read POI data from within the carindb data file rather than from the TPD directory, then we have a dead end unless we update the J523 Nav software. I don't know if even the newest Phaeton systems pre DVD version use the TPD structures. Very easy to experiment to determine current capability, however. I have POI files for Starbucks, state parks, historic sites, etc. to try with. 
Status:
I'll keep the group up to date as I progress. I am on hold now pending acquisition of Phaeton ROW Nav CD IBA directory complete content. 
Thanks to all for your interest and assistance. 
Curtis
PS/FYI: it appears we can read larger (DVD) data files in our systems if we simply change the actual CD drives for compatible DVD drives. Then the data capacity is larger, so we could use larger size carindb files. How well this may work is suspect due to the memory / processor capacities of the NAV computers, but it appears BMW users have been successful doing that.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (curtis.stanley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curtis.stanley* »_Initial Goal is to add the complete online manual data to the 2008.1 CD data, then burn a new CD

Thank you for the very detailed project plan. May I suggest that a more modest first trial step would be to add the manual to the original 2004 NAR data, and burn a VW 2004 NAR disk "as it should have been." Once you have successfully achieved this intermediate step, you can more confidently try it with a BMW 2008 Nav disk.
You are on hold with regard to the ROW CD... is someone helping you with that?


_Modified by Itzmann at 2:04 PM 6-3-2008_


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (curtis.stanley)*

I did some hacking on a CD Nav disk with the manual files.
The problem I found was when using Magic ISO to alter contents of the extacted ISO, the resulting ISO pre-burning had different sector locations for some files, resulting in the amended CD being unbootable in the Nav drive.
The external TPD structure isnt used in the CD version and as far as I know nobody has figured out how to hack the carindb structure. Id expect the TPD structure to work on the DVD Nav as the Nav operating software will be a newer version.
I did manage to hack the carindb slightly by using a Hex editor and the revised label did appear in the Nav screen, but this was a fairly useless test.
I decided to give up and use a handheld GPS which can be software upgraded and fit an external GPS antenna above the rear-view mirror.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (adamkodish)*

Photos rehosted.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (PanEuropean)*

Has anybody made any headway here on this? 
I'd like to take a shot at creating an ISO/Image of the "user manual" to use in my NA Phaeton. 
I am willing to put in time and effort to see what needs to be done to make this work. I have a few Dual Layer DVD's laying around here and a few CD/DVD burning applications. I can help somebody if they have already got this project started. 
Please contact me via Vortex PM or [email protected]
Thanks!
- Adrian


_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 7:57 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (VWGlf00GL)*

Hi Adrian, 
Adam Kodish and I have successfully created CDs with the Manual data files added. Adam provided the Manual data files, and the process is below. We posted this in another thread, sorry it missed you. 
Here are the steps to add the MANUAL data to your NAV CD: I used UltraISO. No change from default funtion usage is required in order to be successful, however I selected 2 options in the final burn CD step: 4x speed and verify.
Using UltraISO, extract the current CD to ISO, then load the ISO image.
Create a new working directory (in windows, outside UltraISO) as a workspace for the IBA ZIP file containing the root and IBA contents less CARINDB. Extract the ZIP preserving directory hierarchy. Rename the ABSTRACT file with -OLD tag. Delete the other root directory files.
Copy the ABSTRACT file from your current CD ISO image or directly from
the CD into the windows working directory. Open the ABSTRACT-OLD file, highlight and copy the text on the IBA row: for example I copied from the original / old ABSTRACT file this string: "IBA Database : .../03II/Volkswagen/20030310/".
All text between but not including the box string markers on each end.
Open the ABSTRACT file in the working directory with NotePad. Paste the
copied text over the existing IBA DAtabase String including all spaces
between box markers.
Save ABSTRACT file and close Notepad.
Delete ABSTRACT-OLD file.
Delete ABSTRACT file from ISO root directory.
Highlight all files & directories in the working directory. Drop in ISO
file window.
Now all files (IBA & edited ABSTRACT) are in the ISO file set.
Burn ISO to CD. 4x speed. No options selected. Ultra ISO succeeds with
only default settings, other than the verify option I did select for a
post burn read test.
And it works! 
I have promised to assist others with the process but my Phaeton is in the shop for weeks now several hundred miles away with the NAV CDs and working master Manuaf files in the glovebox. 
I'll be happy to assist and will follow up on the other requests as soon as my car is and the CDs / data are back home. 
Curtis


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (curtis.stanley)*

Hello Curtis!
Thank you Adam for sending the files and Curtis for the directions.. My buddy is creating the images on a DVD right now.. Thanks for telling us to use UltraISO, we're doing that..
I guess I missed that thread, no worries.. Glad I got back to speed here..
I am using the BMW DVD 2007.2 for this configuration, I hope there won't be a problem...
We're working on the image right now..
Thanks again Curtis and Adam!!
- Adrian


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (VWGlf00GL)*

Hello Curtis!
UPDATE: I made the DVD and the NAV reader accepts the disk, then within about 20 seconds the disk is spit out. Dumb question, should I be using a DVD or CD? The NAV disk is 433MB or so, so I'll try a CD next.
Thanks!
- Adrian


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (VWGlf00GL)*

Save new ISO file and burn CD at low speed (1X) on CD-R media. Higher speeds and other media can be problematic.
Good luck!


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

I am sorry, but I cannot seem to find the manual data files available for download. How do I obtain them to complete this project myself?


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (oldham4)*

I'll be happy to send, but my copy is in my Phaeton in the shop 300 miles away and will be there for about a week more..
As soon as I get it back, I'll be happy to send.
Curtis


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (curtis.stanley)*

Hello Curtis!
I got it!! The CD was the trick.. No DVD disc, that's a no-no. Very nice to see that button actually do something now. The Manual has some pretty neat things in there!!
Thank you very much for the help! I'd be happy to help anybody if you need assistance. It's a very easy process. 
- Adrian










_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 11:09 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

Adrian,
Great news. Can you email the manual data file to me? I'd love to do the same.
Thanks,
George


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (oldham4)*

Me too please
Patrick


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (oldham4)*

Hello George,
I need an email address to send those files to you.. 
Thanks!
- Adrian


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (oldham4)*

Chuck and George, emails sent to ya..








- Adrian


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGlf00GL* »_Chuck and George, emails sent to ya..








- Adrian

Can you kindly email it to me too with the steps on how you burnt it on CD? I'd appreciate it.


_Modified by maverixz at 7:49 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (maverixz)*

Hello Kola!
Email sent.. Please check your inbox.. 
- Adrian


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_
A truly great idea with mediocre execution. Maybe some entrepreneur will figure out how to put some of the vortex stuff into the iba directory. That would be slick.... hmmmm....

Hi Phaeton Folks!
I am going to give this is a shot.. I have good HTML skills, I think If I copy the core HTML code and edit that with DIY: Flat Tire, Towing, etc. posts (pictures and steps), this can be accomplished. 
I can map the "table of contents" with a VWVortex section or something along those lines...








I'll work on this over the weekend to see how this pans out.. 
- Adrian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Have Maunual enabled CDs, but just lost manual button on NAV unit..*









I have having buttons that don't work. That drove me crazy until I got the MANUAL button to work with the NAV CD process..
And today I find out I get to pick up my Phaeton tomorrow from a warranty service visit during which they have replaced the J523 NAV unit with a new one without the MANUAL button!!!

Aaaugh!


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Have Maunual enabled CDs, but just lost manual button on NAV unit.. (curtis.stanley)*

Are there any advantages to the new Nav system versus the old one? Did they upgrade you to DVD-based Nav?


----------



## CalEngineer (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Have Maunual enabled CDs, but just lost manual button on NAV unit.. (zenmoused)*

Hello Friends,
I just convinced my dad to buy a Phaeton







! He has put me in charge of helping him figure out how it works. Incidentally, the manual was lost when the car was being detailed before delivery. Reading about what you can do with the navigation system cd's I am anxious to give it a shot. If curtis or adrian could email me the manual files, I would be very grateful! My email address is below:
[email protected]
Mahil


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Me as well if you get the chance to email those. The manual to my Phaeton got lost when VW tried to mail it to me. Who knows when they'll get around to re-sending it. 
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

Just remember this is ONLY FOR EARLY 2004 Phaetons. (the infotainment must have the 'manual' button) Otherwise, it doesn't work on the newer infotainment in NA Phaetons.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (ciscokidinsf)*

I have the manual button, who can provide the email to me? please
[email protected]


----------



## Pdxphaeton (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (curtis.stanley)*

Curtis, 
can you email me the directions for burning? Thank you,
[email protected]


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (Pdxphaeton)*

*Archival Note: * related discussion - Adobe Acrobat Reader (PDF) version of the Phaeton Owner's Manual


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Still working on the Manual button - Need a CD from someone (Pdxphaeton)*

Curtis or Adrian-
Could you email me the directions?
[email protected]
I've downloaded the Online Manual files that I assume are one of the things needed.
Thanks.
Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The document links in this thread are sadly no longer working. Out of interest, if anyone is still playing with missing MANUAL files on their Nav CD, I posted the "IBA" folder that goes on the Nav CD here in zipped format. It's a 22MB download with all the language options.

Whether the content of the 'Manual' is worth the effort is another story, but if it makes a disused button work then that's better than not.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks for re-hosting that file, Chris.

Michael


----------



## j2larles13 (Jun 30, 2018)

*Standard TV*



PanEuropean said:


> Thanks for re-hosting that file, Chris.
> 
> Michael


Hello,

a car (Phaéton W12 02-2011 19 "keramik) bought in Germany (GOTHA ex RDA) in May 2016) equipped TV Analog / digit.

I do not receive TV in France: What manipulation should I have done to make it work? the German is foreign to me!

for having read more than 300 pages of VWortex, I know that the GP3 is not necessarily your center of interest but you have so much control over the annexes and accessories

that I thought why not, before you write it.

Looking forward to reading you, Greetings Jean-Louis.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Jean-Louis,

Welcome to the forum!

Sorry for the delay, I have just come out of hospital after surgery so not spending much time on line... Anyway I hope this bump will get someone to suggest how to switch a GP3 from German digital TV standard to French TV standard.

I'm sorry that I don't know the answer myself. In case anyone with a GP1 finds this post, here's the screen to look for in that car:











Chris


----------

